# 2014 JUNE Fishing Comp : RESULTS



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Welcome to the June Fishing Competition. After a bit of a break, this comp is the first for this year so let's hope the fishing hasn't slowed down too much as we come into Winter and that conditions in tour area are amenable to getting on the water. Because its the first comp of the year, and to include long weekends in all states, this comp will be extended an extra week & starts tomorrow, Sat 31st.

*The June 2014 comp will run from Saturday 31st May until Sunday 15th June*

*Please post all entries in this thread.*

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details, dates for each month, and competition rules (including scoring benchmarks) can be found here:
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=66550

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Daveyak via PM.

Good luck all.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Daveyak said:


> Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement


Brag mats available here...viewtopic.php?f=3&t=60617

Send Scott a PM and he will give you the banking details. Only $ 25 posted (or from Sunstate Hobie stores).(As discussed previously Carnster has to buy two. :lol: )


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Removed - upgrade below.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 7/6/14
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic - near Stockyard point , Westernport
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper - 82 Cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 10 kg OH gear and it took a Banana prawn on an 8/0 circle ( it was gut hooked )
Conditions : less than prefect - poring with rain and gusting 20 - 25 Kt wind ( just a bit yukky on the water at that time )
the wind was up and down like a yoyo all day you just had to ride out each storm
Other Comments : A bit of a surprise, just some by catch realy - I was fishing a local Gummy comp and stuggled finding size gummies
hope its better fishing tomorrow


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of Angler: Killer
Date Caught: 6/6/2014
State and Location Fish Caught In: SEQ
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 101cm Longtail Tuna.
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 30lb gear. 3"paddle tail soft plastic.
Conditions (optional):Fair 
Other Comments (optional): They give you plenty of hurt!!!!, But you keep coming back for MORE!!!!!!!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Upgrade!

Name of Angler: Spork
Date Caught: 11/6/14
State and Location Fish Caught In: Brushy Lagoon, Tas
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Atlantic Salmon. 80cm / 5005g
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): MCF Matrix 2-5kg rod, Daiwa caldia 2500 reel, SAS 8lb braid and 12lb leader. 
Conditions: Perfect! Overcast, mild, some showers and wind blowing towards the dam wall, a couple of days after the long weekend. Perfect for crowd avoidance!
Other Comments: Both fish on P21 Crackjack 48 (bream!) lures. One on a Carmenred the second on the Black/silver/orange belly.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Name of Angler: PaulB
Date Caught: 13.6.2014
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW Sydney harbour
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Tailor 48cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 15lb braid, 20lb leader, 4 " white softplastic
Conditions: light northwesterly, light swell.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler: Carnster
Date Caught: 14/6/14
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld Palmy
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: School mackeral 70cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 30lb / pillie
Conditions (optional): shirt & shorts weather and fish were on big time
Other Comments (optional): Caught a higher scoring YFT and cobe last week, but didn't bother taking a pic as i didn't know the comp was on, all good but. Plus caught 2 legal spanish which was nice considering it's winter.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Well, that's the June comp over with & with just five entries the number crunching was fairly easy. Congratulations go to *Cheaterparts* whose thumper *82cm snapper* narrowly beat Spork's cracker 80cm atlantic salmon for the win with PaulB's tailor not too far behind in third place.

The random prize draw for the month goes to Killer (PM me with your address & I'll get something sent out to you.)

Spork's entry revealed that we had no benchmark size listed for atlantic salmon, so it's probably the first time we've had one entered in the online comp. The ANSA Species List gives 50cm as a trophy length so I've opted to accept that as our benchmark size for that species.

Thanks to all who entered for supporting the AKFF monthly comp, I look forward to more entries in the coming months.

All scores for the month were as follows (any problems, queries or suggestions to do with scoring, please shoot me a PM :wink: )

Cheaterparts 164 points
Spork 160
PaulB 123
Killer 106
Carnster 88

The July Comp will run from Sat 5th to Sun 13th, lock it in people....


----------

